# erreur 124 sur Ipod 30GB vidéo lors de la synchronisation



## astrania (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai mon Ipod depuis un bon moment et tout allait bien jusqu'à hier soir. Depuis hier mon Ipod ne synchronise plus. On le voit dans la case I-tunes, tout indique que je ne dois pas le déconnecter mais pourtant ce dernier ne télécharge rien. J'ai donc décidé de le restaurer. 
Me voilà sans musique, prête à resynchroniser plus de 3'000 morceaux. Malheureusement, une fois que mon Ipod commence à charger de la musique, un message m'indique qu'il y a eu une erreur 124, mon Ipod se déconnecte et reste vide. De plus, après cela mon I-pod a la batterie totalement à plat alors qu'elle était pleine avant la synchronisation... 
Je deviens folle...

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## grandstrateguerre (18 Décembre 2008)

Salut!  

J'ai eu le même problème que toi, et après de longues démarches et tentatives de réparation infructueuses, j'ai découvert que c'était ma rallonge de port usb qui faisait défaut...  

n'empêche que ça m'a pris 2 longs et pénibles mois pour trouver!

GS


----------

